# Looking for this 1940 schwinn motorbike



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 10, 2017)

Notice tank decal.... hope it's not restored. This was on ebay 4 years ago I think. Wondering where it went







Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 10, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Notice tank decal.... hope it's not restored. This was on ebay 4 years ago I think. Wondering where it went
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would clean up nice. Hopefully whoever has it cleaned and left it alone. That fork looks stretched out.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 10, 2017)

The fork looks stretched out because steer tube is in backwards.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 20, 2017)

I found it this morning on my way to work! Mr. Royal was even so kind to hold my coffee for me too!


----------



## stoney (Jul 20, 2017)

I believe that is the bike that sold on Ebay that ended July 8th for $2200.00


----------

